# Welche Grafikkarte ist besser?



## jadranko (28. November 2006)

Hallo

ich habe momentan eine NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200, na ja ich würd mir jetzt eine neue kaufen. Die frage ist welche der beiden ist besser und passen die überhaupt in mein PC?

(1) PNY GeForce 7 7600 GS AGP Grafikkarte 256MB DDR Ram
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...TF8&coliid=I10X4QQPPF4715&colid=2AEHFPUFXVS8G

oder 

(2) MSI NX7600GS-TD256Z 256MB DDR2 NVidia Geforce 7600 GS Grafikkarte AG 8x Lite Retail
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...TF8&coliid=I25B9J47ZKRRDR&colid=2AEHFPUFXVS8G

vom Preis sind ja beide so um den Dreh gleich....

Danke


----------



## ppb (28. November 2006)

Das sind beide die genau gleichen Karten. Technisch gesehen unterscheiden sie sich kaum. Daher spielt es keine grosse Rolle. Die MSI ist 6 Euro teurer, hat aber einen Adapter mehr (den brauchst Du warscheinlich nicht mal). 

Ich persönlich würde die MSI nehmen. Weil ich PNY nicht kenne. Aber eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle. 

Gruss PPB


----------



## jadranko (29. November 2006)

Cool!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## kasal (30. November 2006)

Hi!

Hatte mit MSI auch nie Probleme, kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Hatte mal 2 6600GT im sli laufen etc.

Ich würd auch die MSI nehmen!

Liefern die bei den AGP-varianten eigentlich auch immer dieses D.O.T. und son übertaktungstool mit? Bei den pcie auf jeden Fall


lg,
kasal


----------



## Iceripper (30. November 2006)

Hu,

also mit MSI hab ich durchweg positive Erfahrungen.
Mainboard und Grafik Karte laufen seit Jahren ohne Probleme.

Mfg Andy


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

PNY lässt dir nur Spielraum bei OC. Wenn man es braucht.

Mfg Andre.


----------

